# Need Help Black Spots Behind My Macs Gills



## pakman777 (Mar 11, 2010)

My mac has these black spots behind both of his gills. One side has more than the other. It doesn't look like somethings growing, but more like some of his scales are just black. Hes is about 3 inches, and I've been doing frequent water changes since I got him like 3 weeks ago. I did have a huge nitrate spike a week ago, but took care of that problem. I feed him frozen krill, silversides, night crawlers, tilapia, and hikari gold pellets. Can someone help me, I wanna take care of the problem before it gets worse. Not sure if its normal, but just making sure, thanks!!!



pakman777 said:


> My mac has these black spots behind both of his gills. One side has more than the other. It doesn't look like somethings growing, but more like some of his scales are just black. Hes is about 3 inches, and I've been doing frequent water changes since I got him like 3 weeks ago. I did have a huge nitrate spike a week ago, but took care of that problem. I feed him frozen krill, silversides, night crawlers, tilapia, and hikari gold pellets. Can someone help me, I wanna take care of the problem before it gets worse. Not sure if its normal, but just making sure, thanks!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Normal, it's the humeral spot.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Humeral spot.


----------

